
IPhone central to "future of the Internet" - nreece
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080608-tim-wu-iphone-central-to-future-of-the-internet.html
======
LPTS
The iPhone is the future of UI.

Almost anything we need to interact with to use could beneficially offload UI
and display features to the iPhone and be better for it. The internet is a
piece of the puzzle, but the UI innovation allows it's reach to transcend the
internet in the future.

